# Greece finally talks of leaving the EURO..



## Vincent Ramone (Apr 16, 2011)

Athens Mulls Plans for New Currency: Greece Considers Exit from Euro Zone - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International

Quite frankly, I cannot see why this has taken so long. There is not other option for the Greek Government. If they continue with the cuts and rising taxes there will be more riots or worse and will eventually have to leave the EU..

This will be terrible news for property and business owners in Greece who have their loans and mortgages in Euros. I think it will be pretty safe to assume that should Greece leave the EU and create a Neo-Drachma many people will be in negative equity for a long long long time, not to mention what it will do to the EUro, which in my view is a dead man walking anyway..

I truly hope that Greece leaves the EU before they are either thrown out or worse...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Anymore info on this topic?
I think uk should come out of europe too

any comments


----------



## Vincent Ramone (Apr 16, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Anymore info on this topic?
> I think uk should come out of europe too
> 
> any comments



Here is something that I thought was excellent, KingsRul..

http://www.nytimes.c...inion&seid=auto

You really do have to question the wisdom of a government and the other governments trying to Punish Erm, HELP, Greece by having them savagely cut spending and raising taxes.. History is replete with example after example of how trying to tax your way to prosperity is dumb and never works. 

ALso, I would google DANIEL HANNAN BLOGS because he always has great pieces on the EU and the EURO...


----------



## afzal altaf (May 16, 2011)

*i need visa of greece*

i need visa of greece i live in pakista


----------

